# Cotton Batting? Is it necessary?



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

I have been making hammocks with a link I found on this website http://www.ratropolis.com/Rat Tutorials/RatTutorials.htm
The next thing I want to make is a cuddle cup. The link says to use cotton batting, but I can't find any. Do I have to use it?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Great rat hammock tutorials, the best on the web in my opinion. I know Walmart sells cotton batting, at least they do on their website- pretty sure in their stores too. I guess the reason for using cotton batting is that if some gets swallowed it is a natural fiber and shouldn't create any problems.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh you are in Canada, didn't see that at first. Do you have Walmart in Canada?


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

Yep! Just have to look on Walmart.ca instead! I had that problem too! Went on to Walmart found a DCN and then realized it was Walmart.com!


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

Walmart.ca has no cotton batting


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

What would happen if I made it without the cotton?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You could fill it with fleece, no sure it would wash well though. You could use synthetic batting instead, but if your rats start chewing at it, better to take it away.


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

So it has to be filled?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Well if you don't fill it it will be pretty flat and not really a cuddle cup. What were you going to do if not using batting?


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

Not sure... I found some at fabric land but it's 30 dollars. I'm gonna wait a little while and make a peek-a-boo flat instead!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep cotton batting is quite expensive. The problem is that they don't usually sell it in small amount and unless you want to make 30 cuddle cups...let us see your creations


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

Will do!


----------



## zinnia (Jan 14, 2016)

Not sure if it's too late, but in high school I took a sewing class where we had to purchase the materials ourselves. the teacher let people use flannel instead of cotton batting for our quilts because of how expensive it could be. so maybe you could try flannel?


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Another thing you might try instead of cotton batting to hold the shape is plastic canvas. It's really easy to cut and holds shape well. 

Just to see what can be done with plastic canvas

http://www.allcrafts.net/plcanvas.htm

It's usually available at craft stores.


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

^ that's an awesome site, I now feel like making plushes


----------



## Jenniferinfl (Mar 25, 2016)

Here it is for $8.99

https://www.amazon.ca/Warm-Company-...qid=1460683021&sr=8-1&keywords=cotton+batting


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

In my experience, they end up shredding the batting anyways. I like the flannel idea better. Seems less messy.


----------



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

At petsmart they have nesting cotton. It's overpriced but maybe you could use it? I'm from Canada too so I know they'll have it


----------

